# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  TXAI, driverless taxi, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist2

txai.taxi

twitter.com/Txai_Taxi

instagram.com/txai_taxi

----------


## Airicist2

Article "UAE reveals its first driverless taxi"
The fleet of vehicles will begin trials on Yas Island in Abu Dhabi this month

by Sarah Forster
November 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

G42'sBayanat unveils TXAI, the UAE’s first autonomous taxis

Nov 29, 2021




> TXAI is the first autonomous driving project executed on a public road in Abu Dhabi, bringing valuable experience and benefits to autonomous vehicles 
> 
> TXAI’s ride-sharing services’ trial will hit the streets of Yas Island in November 2021.

----------

